# Hp Touchpad/ANdroid Running n64oid



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

more updates soon. looking for batteries for wiimote











And here is part 3 with Wiimote


----------



## grazzy (Aug 29, 2011)

how did you pair your wiimote? cm7 is asking for for a pin code to pair.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Download Bluez IME, Pair it with that program


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

sixaxis better but havn't tried it with TP.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Plancy said:


> sixaxis better but havn't tried it with TP.


classic pro is basically the same thing, ive got one tho from my ps3 ofc, but ive always wanted to try the wiimote out


----------



## grazzy (Aug 29, 2011)

jbg22003 said:


> Download Bluez IME, Pair it with that program


edit, nm, works now


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ran Setcpu at 1.8 ghz, no stability errors for me atleast during n64oid


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Might post a multiplayer mario kart or something else later.


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

can confirm sixaxes works fine with n64oid but atm n64oid isnt great on the TP so hopefully this will improve in future


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure what I am doing wrong but I get error host connection refused when I use blues ime


----------



## foofighter (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone recommend a good bluetooth controller? Got a zeemote atm but it doesn't work too well tbh. Would a ps3 controller work?


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

ps3 remotes /six axis should work fine look up some YT vids


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

foofighter said:


> Anyone recommend a good bluetooth controller? Got a zeemote atm but it doesn't work too well tbh. Would a ps3 controller work?


yes aka sixaxis


----------



## foofighter (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, may have to invest in one


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bump
Update soon.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

imma get myself a sixaxis.


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

Touchpad detected the Wiimote, I synced it, but then when it came to it, it just kept giving error connecting and it wouldn't actually connect, anyone know what I'm missing?

Also, can anyone give a quick guide on how to do the sixaxis?


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Under the Input in Bluez ime its weird, but leave it under Android Keyboard, then in n64oid you connect the wiimote, for some reason in Bluez ime when you choose Blueze ime for input it bugs out.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

don't use bluez, with a wiimote use Wii Controller Ime. works with official Wii motes only no nykos. and it's free.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm to tired to type it all read my write up here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1084884

Same rules apply even though it's my ThunderBolt.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

wiimote ime Works better with the analog from Wii Classic Pro, But, it seems to make the touchpad lag abit while playing n64. or its a BT problem and it spikes the cpu idk


----------



## grazzy (Aug 29, 2011)

jbg22003 said:


> wiimote ime Works better with the analog from Wii Classic Pro, But, it seems to make the touchpad lag abit while playing n64. or its a BT problem and it spikes the cpu idk


with what games? Ive been paying mario64 with wiimote and it seems fine


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

ooo good priced DS3.


http://www.focalprice.com/GC152B/Du...utm_medium=GM_US&utm_campaign=CS_GM_US_GC152B


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

grazzy said:


> with what games? Ive been paying mario64 with wiimote and it seems fine


Super Mario 64 is the least CPU intensive n64 game ever made its the stepping stone for any emulator.

Anyway try the zeldas using wiimote from market not bluez ime


----------



## Anamanaguchii (Oct 14, 2011)

How did you get SixAxis to work? Bluez IME? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

it seems for sixaxis you need to plug it in.. so you would need a usb converter, but i would ask around if cm7 has hosting on it yet to read it.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> can confirm sixaxes works fine with n64oid but atm n64oid isnt great on the TP so hopefully this will improve in future


You were able to sync it up?? I tried with both the sixaxis app and the Bluez IME thing n64oid prompted me to use...
I was able to get my Wii working plugged up with the Original Classic controller... but it sucks.. The Analog sticks don't allow me to build up speed for running motion. :\


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> You were able to sync it up?? I tried with both the sixaxis app and the Bluez IME thing n64oid prompted me to use...
> I was able to get my Wii working plugged up with the Original Classic controller... but it sucks.. The Analog sticks don't allow me to build up speed for running motion. :\


Use wiimote controller App from the market its free, after setup go into n64oid go into Virtual keyboard and setup keys dont go into Bluetooth Bluez ime setup. it will let you run etc work better basically i know this i use wii classic pro, but seems to make it chug a little please try it tell me how it goes for you, adds stuttering for me


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

jbg22003 said:


> Use wiimote controller App from the market its free, after setup go into n64oid go into Virtual keyboard and setup keys dont go into Bluetooth Bluez ime setup. it will let you run etc work better basically i know this i use wii classic pro, but seems to make it chug a little please try it tell me how it goes for you, adds stuttering for me


I ended up getting my Sixaxis controller working with n64oid! 
I started out hooking it up with a cord to the TP (while running the Sixaxis app). I eventually swithed over to a genesis emu of mine and started to play around with it (unplugged it by this time...) Went back to 64 and was surprised to see I was controlling it wirelessly. The analog is so buttery smooth.. x10 better than my Classic analog. 
Was afraid I was going to have to cash out for a less crappier Classic Pro.

I'll try again later. Hopefully it'll sync up again


----------

